# Chase Amtrak Card Security



## rogers55 (Mar 9, 2009)

Recently found an unauthorized charge on my Chase Mastercard. I called the vendor, Microsoft, and they confirmed that someone had charged my card. Microsoft advised me to call Chase and get new cards issued. They said they would also notify Chase.

The next day I got a call from Chase security. From their phone message it appears that they have a new security system in place.

I assumed that their call was in response to my call to Microsoft, never did find out if that was the case or not.

They said they would issue new cards.

Got the cards about 5 days later. The next day got another call from Chase Security, the phone message said my account would not be available unless I called them. Got them on the phone immediately and it was like we were starting over from square one. They were not aware that the problem was solved or that new cards had been issued.

I wonder what would have happened if I were on vacation somewhere and didn't get the phone call. Paying my hotel bill and having the card refused comes to mind. At least now I know what to expect and will be able to call them immediately if the card is refused and get it straightened out.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 9, 2009)

If that were to happen while on vacation, you can do a few things. First, ask that they Fedex the new cards to you if you're going to be there for a few days. If you're checking out that day or the next, then they should be able to leave the current card active for checkout, and perhaps even block all other charges than that hotel charge. After all, the hotel already does have an authorization against your card. So they should allow that through.

Can't explain why Chase was all confused though. That's pretty interesting.


----------



## AKA (Mar 9, 2009)

I got the Chase card when AGR switched. While in North Carolina at a small store my card was refused. This was about a $20.00 bill. I got on the phone quick. The C/S guy ask where I was. When I told him, he said you have never used your card in NC. Then he said to just let them know when and where I am going in the future. About 6 months ago I got a call at home from Chase C/S. Wanted to know if at that very second I was on line ordering from a electronics store. I was not. He said my account was closed as of that moment. New cards where on the way, cut up the old ones.They stopped the on line order in its tracks. This on line order was not in my profile, as I almost never order anything on line except tickets. I was asked to do some paperwork. Questions about where and when I used the card in the last few weeks. Funny thing is that the only time the card left my hand during that few weeks was to pay for lunch at a restaurant at Washington Union Station.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 9, 2009)

AKA said:


> I got the Chase card when AGR switched. While in North Carolina at a small store my card was refused. This was about a $20.00 bill. I got on the phone quick. The C/S guy ask where I was. When I told him, he said you have never used your card in NC. Then he said to just let them know when and where I am going in the future. About 6 months ago I got a call at home from Chase C/S. Wanted to know if at that very second I was on line ordering from a electronics store. I was not. He said my account was closed as of that moment. New cards where on the way, cut up the old ones.They stopped the on line order in its tracks. This on line order was not in my profile, as I almost never order anything on line except tickets. I was asked to do some paperwork. Questions about where and when I used the card in the last few weeks. Funny thing is that the only time the card left my hand during that few weeks was to pay for lunch at a restaurant at Washington Union Station.


Haven't you learned, you can never trust anyone in Washington DC.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 9, 2009)

AKA said:


> Funny thing is that the only time the card left my hand during that few weeks was to pay for lunch at a restaurant at Washington Union Station.


We try to be careful with our credit cards but we let the waiter take it out of our sight without giving it a thought. Guess what I did with a credit card at lunch? Yep, gave it to a waiter :blink:


----------



## sechs (Mar 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> First, ask that they Fedex the new cards to you if you're going to be there for a few days.


I've never known anybody but American Express to actually do this, and they'll overnight to your home, if you request it.

Have you actually had other card issuers do this for you?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 10, 2009)

sechs said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > First, ask that they Fedex the new cards to you if you're going to be there for a few days.
> ...


While it was several years ago, both Amex and Bank One offered me that service when I had a problem with stolen cards. I wasn't on vacation so it wasn't necessary and I declined the offers, but they were made.


----------



## AKA (Mar 10, 2009)

RRrich said:


> AKA said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is that the only time the card left my hand during that few weeks was to pay for lunch at a restaurant at Washington Union Station.
> ...


Cash from now on for meals. The points are great but not the worry. MrFSS thanks for the reminder about trusting anyone in D C


----------



## sechs (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope you're joking.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 22, 2009)

When I lived overseas, I kept my American Express and Visa cards that were issued to me in the US. I didn't use the cards very often except when I came to the US on a business trip. I would often buy things for the family in the US to take back overseas. Almost every time, the first time I would use the card the store employee would be asked to verify my identification before the card would be accepted. On one occasion, the store employee was asked to phone Visa security, then asked for my address and I ended up speaking on the phone to the security person. It was a bit unhandy, but I was happy the security people were "on the ball."


----------



## soitgoes (Mar 22, 2009)

sechs said:


> Have you actually had other card issuers do this for you?


Bank of America, my credit union, American Express, Chase, and Citi have all offered this in the past (not all at the same time!).


----------

